# My story..



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi there, 
With my new 4 rats, I have 4 names. 2 female and 2 males.

Names:


"Remy" (named by my lovely husband) I bet you can guess where this name came from.  


"Bear" He is beautiful. Looks just like a baby black bear. 



"Paisley" I know we're not supposed to have favorites  but she is my favorite. 



"Ruby" She is a hairless rat that has ruby red eyes. 

Here are their stories. Paisley & Bear are brother and sister. I met their "breeder" off Craigslist @ her and her boyfriends home. The place was covered in snakes and rats (or so I thought). I stayed awhile handling each and every rat but none really "spoke to me". I told her I thought I would pass on the rats for the time being. She instantly stood up and said "I don't usually let people into my room but I will let you, I trust you". 

2 mins later I found myself sick. I went into her room and this instant smell went through my nose and into the pit of my stomach. There were about 100-125 rats (some babies). About 10 hamsters and I can't even count how many mice. Most in glass tanks (stacked on it other with little screen tops partly uncovered) and bird cages. Hamsters were climbing the cages that were bird cages. She looks over at her boyfriend and told him there was a weird smell in the room and they needed to find it. He went around looking for the smell while she showed me her "personal collection" of rats. Her personal rats were better off. They actually were one of the ones that had water on their cages. There was no food. She handed me a rat talking to it the whole time. I took the rat and fell in love. She was a rex rat. Black and white in color) I wanted her instantly. Looked around some more while they finally found the smell source. It was dead rat babies. I was horrified. I told them I would gladly pay for her in cash and I left. She was named Paisley. 

I went home knowing I needed a male rat to pair up with my other male rat. ( I made the mistake of buying 2 of opposite sex and felt they may be lonely). I couldn't sleep that night thinking about all those rats, hamsters or mice. I sent her a text message right at 8:00 am asking her if I could adopt another one from her. I was invited back to her home to discuss which one. The search cont, I looked with what felt like forever and couldn't pick. Her boyfriend came in holding this little rat. Beautiful. I asked to hold him and the boyfriend was hesitate. It was his rat. His only boy black and white rex rat. I told him no problem and kept looking. About 10 min later the boyfriend and his rat came into the room. Said he needed to go to the bathroom and asked me if I wanted to hold his rat. i did. I ended up begging them for this rat. I paid way more than I should have but I bonded with this rat. His name is Bear. 

Remy is a simple story. My first rat ever and my daughter picked him. He came from Petsmart and was with another rat. My daughter held him and she fell in love and it was decided he was a must. I bought some toys, , food , bedding and treats and of course a cage. 

And lastly, Ruby. Ruby is a hairless rat who has ruby red eyes. She is a little jumpy. She came from a lady who bought a hairless female rat from a local pet store who ended up being pregnant. This woman had a "I just want to get rid of them" attitude and was from Craigslist. I paid 3 dollars. 

All my rats are awesome and so different from each other. I am learning so much from everyone on here and I find everyone very patient and caring. 

Well, that's the story of my rats. What are your rats names? How did you pick it?

Thanks!


----------



## eshes_fantasy (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel so sad for all the furballs in that house.... I probly wouldve called the humane society after i left 
My only rat right now is named Coral. I adopted her from a friend that didnt have time for her. Her name was Trixie, but I changed it to Coral because shes a shy lil girl and the name fit. Ive had other rats before with stone/gem names and so i decided to stay with the theme. Im getting another rat in a week or so and her name will be Jade, Topaz, or Ruby (lol). Or Turquoise if I can get lucky and find a blue.


----------



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

eshes_fantasy said:


> I feel so sad for all the furballs in that house.... I probly wouldve called the humane society after i left
> My only rat right now is named Coral. I adopted her from a friend that didnt have time for her. Her name was Trixie, but I changed it to Coral because shes a shy lil girl and the name fit. Ive had other rats before with stone/gem names and so i decided to stay with the theme. Im getting another rat in a week or so and her name will be Jade, Topaz, or Ruby (lol). Or Turquoise if I can get lucky and find a blue.


Are blues rare? When I was looking this lady wanted more for her rats that were blue. I am not a color or patterns expert so I am just asking. I agree about calling someone about her rats. I should do that. :/


----------



## eshes_fantasy (Jan 7, 2014)

The first rat I ever had was a blue self named Sapphire but since then i havent been able to find an all blue rat and rarely Ill see a blue n white hooded rat. So around here (NE) at least, Id say they are rare.


----------



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

eshes_fantasy said:


> The first rat I ever had was a blue self named Sapphire but since then i havent been able to find an all blue rat and rarely Ill see a blue n white hooded rat. So around here (NE) at least, Id say they are rare.


Fair enough.  I hope you find a blue. They're beautiful. <3


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

That lady that you got your two from sounds horrible :/ nice stories though. To the person wanting a blue (lol I didn't look at your username)- I have a blue Berkshire dumbo and the guy that I got him from had 1 more in a litter of PEWs and REWs. Must be your area, though I haven't seen any more here either after Beau.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

Lesti said:


> That lady that you got your two from sounds horrible :/ nice stories though. To the person wanting a blue (lol I didn't look at your username)- I have a blue Berkshire dumbo and the guy that I got him from had 1 more in a litter of PEWs and REWs. Must be your area, though I haven't seen any more here either after Beau.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The lady that had the 2 had a bunch of blues. They were stunning. I just didn't get one. Hrm.


----------

